# green laser circuit schematic



## CHP (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone have the schematic for the circuit inside the typical green laser (z-bolt, etc.).


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats the leadlight I presume as they all seem to use basically the same diode and pump-circuit.

I don't have a schematic but I know what resistors to replace for more current /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cbfull (Dec 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserModifier said:*
I don't have a schematic but I know what resistors to replace for more current /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought you only needed to replace 1 of the resistors on the right or left of the pot? (with the aperture pointing away from you)

Please share the knowledge! PM me if you want.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you the images...

Yes there are two resistors to swap one of them as you say is on the left of the pot and controls the limit for it and the other controls the limit to the rest of the circuit and prevents it from running 'over-driven.' I would prefer not to post the images here as some companies might get worried... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

But please remember this circuit mod is for the GPL 105 models and not the new models (with the red LED) on the side - I am still working on this mod. Check out my previous posts for info on the new model...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=775735&page=2&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1


----------



## liteglow (Dec 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserModifier said:*
Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you the images...

Yes there are two resistors to swap one of them as you say is on the left of the pot and controls the limit for it and the other controls the limit to the rest of the circuit and prevents it from running 'over-driven.' I would prefer not to post the images here as some companies might get worried... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Put the images up on my server and i can post them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif i dont care /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## sbk (Dec 8, 2004)

A simpler (and more efficient) mod I recently discover is to change the value of a resistor on the other side of the circuit board (the side where is the IC). This resistor is marked "202" and is the closest resistor to the laserdiode.
You have to increase the value of this resistor to increase the current. 
With 3.4 kOhm the current on my 500mW 9mm is 650mA...


----------



## liteglow (Dec 8, 2004)

i ask again, where can i buy 500mW dide ? 
I cant se to find one... 

SBK where from did u get your`s ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sbk (Dec 8, 2004)

You can find all the IR diodes you want here : www.roithner-laser.com.
I get mine from eBay... Look at, there are often interesting items like IR laserdiodes, etc


----------



## SuperBert (Dec 8, 2004)

lasermodifier will you send me the pics as well? [email protected]


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok sent... and to you CBFull,

Happy modding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Now who wants to post them... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif

I have tested the mod and it works fine...just a minor improvement...change the first value to 260 ohm instead of 220 so you don't overdrive the diode over 500ma. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
This way the diode lasts longer...trust me I've burnt a diode on 550ma.


----------



## SuperBert (Dec 8, 2004)

btw LaserModifier, your 4 lasers will be here friday... just lettin ya know... i got 2 black/gold and 3 silvers... what colors will you be wanting?


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

oh right, just sent you an email...ooops

yeah just a mixture please mate - two of each unless or whatever - not too fussed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.roithner-laser.com./

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
Thanks sbk...I'm in laser heaven...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## sbk (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep... And the best is that a complete pricelist and all the datasheets are on the website, no need to ask the seller by email, that's extremely rare /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

SBK, I have a question for you?

Here's the mystery - Leadlight emailed me back the other day and told me the diodes they use are SLD302. But according to this site and another this diode is 9mm. So are the leadlight diodes 5.6mm or 9mm? And if they are 5.6 which no.# are they or how do I find out?

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## liteglow (Dec 8, 2004)

Want to post any "laser" pictures (beam shot, modding pictures, illegal laser pictures) what ever... just use this gallery : http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album149?page=1

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

Liteglow (cheers for the hint) I'll keep your site handy for any stuff in the future...

I've posted a new post for the resistor mod - stage 3.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sbk (Dec 9, 2004)

LaserMod : I've always heard that the Leadlight uses 5.6mm, maybe there is a special version of the SLD302 that comes in 5.6mm... 
Maybe in the new versions of Leadlight there is a 9mm diode? Can you ask again Leadlight for that?


----------



## cbfull (Dec 9, 2004)

The SLD302V is a 5.6mm package.

There is a list of Sony diode datasheets here:
http://www.sony.net/Products/SC-HP/pro/laser_diode/shp.html

Wait a minute... that spec sheet shows 9mm. Now I am confused too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 9, 2004)

*gulp* wtf? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

I need sleep.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## cbfull (Dec 9, 2004)

I just searched through all of their "SLD" datasheets (even the discontinued stuff), and it seems that if there was a 5.6mm 200mW diode it would have the part number SLD302VL. All of the 5.6 diodes have an "L" at the end.

The only other thing I can think to do is call a sales rep at Sony. Even then they might not know what the deal is.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, or I might try emailing leadlight again...

"Dear Leadlight,
You told the laser diodes you use in the 105's are SLD302 - now are you sure?"

I wonder if they thought I meant the new 110 models although they do look the same diode... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## CHP (Dec 14, 2004)

I had a spare 10 minutes so I put a circuit schematic together of my green laser. I'm not sure I got everything. Would anyone be willing to review/post if for me?


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah lets have a look... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## liteglow (Dec 14, 2004)

use my gallery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album149


----------



## CHP (Dec 14, 2004)

I would like a volunteer that I can e-mail a jpg. Then I'd like the volunteer to post a link of the picture. Any takers?


----------



## Enigmahack (Dec 15, 2004)

[email protected] 
I'll post it when I get it for you.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm beginning to think that the SLD302 is not the diode in the pointers that leadlight said it is - I sent them another email last night. I just want to know because if it is then the SLD302 is quite capable of 500ma /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CHP (Dec 15, 2004)

Enigmahack,

Mail was sent.


----------



## Enigmahack (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey man, I didn't get it unless you titled it something along the lines of "Make my ***** bigger" 
In any case, I dont' know where you sent it, but let me re-write the addresses I have mail going to:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Any of those will work, let me know and I'll post it asap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CHP (Dec 16, 2004)

I sent it to all 4 addresses.


----------



## Enigmahack (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it, be posting in a minute in a new thread


----------



## ltigerh (Oct 23, 2008)

if anyone have a schematic,please sent to me,thank you
[email protected]


----------

